
Ask HN: Going back to VC'S after rejection? - anonymous_ch
Will keep this brief. Rejected by various VC&#x27;s about a month ago due to long term business model concerns. We&#x27;ve since pivoted our strategy completely – would it be inappropriate to message them detailing the shift and asking for a second look?
======
luckylion
Even if it was: do it. Making the calls you don't really want to make is
something you can't learn early enough.

From my experience: it's fine and nobody will be annoyed unless you make it a
habit to call them each day. It may simply show them that a) you listen to
advice, b) you're flexible enough to discard old ideas, and c) you can execute
quickly, which are all good things. It may also sound like you're just doing
something to get funded, but that depends on your business, your pivot etc, I
think.

